# What is Your True Cost of Pretreatment, Ink & Labor for Dark Garment Printing



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I was communicating with another dtg owner today and we got into a discussion as to what the "true cost" of dark garment / white ink printing really is. I figured I would ask for your opinion as to what you think your costs are for the following questions based. So if you can copy and paste the questions into your post and just put what you think is your cost we would greatly appreciate it.

If you would like to mention the name of the printer you can... but you don't have to. Don't want this to turn into a sales post at all. Just curious as to what other dtg owners view their costs are. Since differences in artwork can vary the costs, just provide the average cost for all dark garments you print.

Thanks in advance for your feedback,

Mark

--------------------------------

QUESTIONS:

1. What is your average size design you print? ___" X ___"
2. The cost of an average dark shirt (not printed) - $
3. The cost for the pretreatment used for this dark shirt - $
4. The labor cost for applying the pretreatment to the shirt - $
5. The cost of any type of paper used for curing the pretreatment - $
6. The labor cost / time for curing the pretreatment - $
7. The cost for white ink used for the underbase - $
8. The cost for CMYK ink used for the artwork - $
9. The labor cost / time for printing both the white and CMYK layers of ink - $
10. The cost of any type of paper used for curing the dark garment print - $
11. The labor cost / time for curing the dark garment print - $

TOTAL COST TO PRINT DARK GARMENT (Shirt, Ink, Paper & Labor): $


----------

